# Tokyo Drift!



## GFloit (2 Aug. 2006)

ICh habe mir gestern Tokyo Drift angeschaut und bin voll begeister davon! Ich glaub ich werde ihn mir noch mal anschauen, aber auf jedenfall solltet ihr euch den auch angucken. Wenn ihr Need for Speed mögt und die vorherigen Teile von The Fast and the Furiest ist Tokyo Drift ein muss! Und natürlich für alle Hobby Meschaniker  :thumbup:


----------



## kai23 (2 Aug. 2006)

hallo, ich hab mir den film angeschaut, ich muss sagen er hat mir gefallen, dennoch hat der 2. Teil mir besser gefallen


----------



## turqo20 (2 Aug. 2006)

ein super film, würde ich auch jedem empfehlen, der Fan von autos ist. Außerdem gibt es auch schön Schauspielerinnen


----------



## SimonSez (2 Aug. 2006)

hmm der 2te war der beste vonden dreien find ich tyrese & paul walker zusammen sind nich zu toppen ^^


----------



## zacxor (2 Aug. 2006)

keiner findet den ersten teil am besten oO


----------



## benji371 (2 Aug. 2006)

ich bin echt gespannt drauf, ich muss ihn umbedingt noch gucken


----------



## michelangelo (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich fand den dritten teil grottenschlecht. Da haben mir in den ersten beiden teilen die 10 sec Rennen besser gefallen.


----------



## Muli (2 Aug. 2006)

Also ich habe den Dritten noch nicht gesehen, fand aber den zweiten auch nicht mehr überragend ...

Für mich ist der erste Teil auch der Beste gewesen


----------



## rki (2 Aug. 2006)

naja der film ist auf jeden fall ma ganz gut es geht aber wirklich nur ums driften....


----------



## skymb (2 Aug. 2006)

hey leute,

also mir haben die ersten beiden Teile besser gefallen nur das Driften war im Film geil....!

gruß sky


----------



## Fox (2 Aug. 2006)

Ein ganzer Film nur driften, kann ich mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen, das da noch ne glaubhafte Storie dabei ist


----------



## unreal (2 Aug. 2006)

Am schluss war es genial als noch ein Spezial-Gastauftritt gekommen ist, war genial.


----------



## kleenerkerl (2 Aug. 2006)

finde den zweiten teil am besten. der 3te ist zwar auch gelungen, aber fand den spielort (ja ich weiss, auf grund des namens) nicht so gut


----------



## gökdeniz (2 Aug. 2006)

also ich fand den film nicht schlecht besser als der erste teil


----------



## Special-F (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich habe den Film heute gesehn und muss sagen das ich die ersten beiden Teile irgendwie besser fand! An den ersten Teil kommen jedoch beide anderen Teile nicht ran!


----------



## MAsu (3 Aug. 2006)

ich fand den genauso gut wie die andren 2 teile,nur vermisse ich mein lieblings schauspieler den paul walker der passte perfekt in die rolle ...


----------



## giftbox (3 Aug. 2006)

Tokio drift ist zwar kein schlechter film aber an seine vorgänger kann er nicht ran vorallem sind keine so heißen autos dabei aber wer auf autos steht sollte ihn auf jeden fall an schauen


----------



## Frobenius (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich war auch positiv überrascht vom dritten, fand Ihn sogar (etwas) besser als den zweiten. V.a. hoffe ich das man von der Hauptdarstellerin noch öfters was zu sehen bekommt


----------



## manmar (3 Aug. 2006)

also ich fand den 3 teil nicht so gut. die ersten zwei fand ich klar besser !


----------



## mcrene (3 Aug. 2006)

an den ersten kommt keiner ran. den zweiten find ich richtig furchtbar. der dritte ist schon wieder besser!


----------



## meth_ (3 Aug. 2006)

also ich fand tokyo drift eigentlich recht gut.. vorallem den schluss


----------



## gigi1989 (4 Aug. 2006)

Geile Autos und geile Weiber


----------



## formarco (4 Aug. 2006)

meiner meinung nach ist es der beste teil von allen


----------



## carmadamus (4 Aug. 2006)

Der Film war ja mehr schlecht als recht. Die Rennen war nicht wirklich spannend und die Story war mir dann echt einfach zu sehr gezwungen. Die Yakuza sagt zu irgendeinem Ammi, ja klar eigentlich wollten wir dich umbringen aber ok lass uns grundlos nen rennen drum fahren.


----------



## Gilimi (4 Aug. 2006)

ein knaller film hammerszenen immer zu empfehlen zu gucken und ich denk das wir uns noch auf nen neuen freuen dürfen da ja am ende unser Vin Diesel wieder kommt.


----------



## colossus73 (5 Aug. 2006)

Wer Filme im Stil eines Musik-Clips mag, wird diesen Film lieben!
Ich mag solche Filme und war sehr begeistert. :thumbup: 
Es hat mich vor allem gefreut, dass der Film (fast) komplett ohne bekannte Gesichter auskommt. 
Ich hoffe vor allem, dass man von dem Hauptdarsteller und der süssen Maus, um die es geht, bald mehr sehen wird!


----------



## Carlo (5 Aug. 2006)

Tokyo Drift ist der Hammer! Kann man sich auf jeden Fall öfter angucken!


----------



## anmalu (6 Aug. 2006)

Der zweite Teil war absoluter Schrott. aber Teil drei ist sogar noch geiler als Teil eins. finde ich jedenfalls


----------



## SyrWilliams (8 Aug. 2006)

Also das beste an dem Film war die "Sicherheitsbelehrung" am Schluss des Films, dass man die gezeigten (oft animierten) Stunts nicht selbst versuchen solle :thumbup:


----------



## biancamueller83 (8 Aug. 2006)

naja, fand ihn ganz ok, bissel unsinnige handlung, das beste im film war das am ende der schnuckelige vin diesel auftaucht


----------



## joda01 (8 Aug. 2006)

ganz meiner meinung das war die beste szene als der da am startplatz steht und dann noch der witz "weist du dies hier ist kein 10sekunden rennen...."
aber sonst geht der film mir ärgert nur das wenn man bei den rennszenen auf den boden guckt man schon reifenspuren sehen konnte man wusste wo das auto lang fährt aber egal von mir bekommt er eine 6 von 10


----------



## Raziel321 (9 Aug. 2006)

Also eines ist ja wohl klar das ende ist fast das beste am film und ich denke mir mal das im nächsten Teil wieder Vin Diesel mit spielt und Bryan hoffentlich auch^^


----------



## allo (2 Juli 2007)

wann kommt der nächste film aus der reihe ???


----------



## Enforcer (4 Juli 2007)

Hatte letztens was davon gesehen, ka ob es Vorschau für einen neuen Teil oder für einen im Fernsehen war... hab nur halbherzig hingeguckt


----------



## Stonny (23 Sep. 2007)

Bin auch der Meinung das die ersteren Filme besser waren. Aber is ja Geschmackssache


----------

